# Segway XT handicapped seat wheelchair electric vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,889.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Nov-05-2008 8:13:09 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $4,999.99
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

